# Figuring siding for a 12x20



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

SLSTech said:


> You know what I think is scary, is poor CJ went through a Construction Management program with a degree & apparently this isn't taught?


Bull crap
i guarantee that he did not complete a construction management program or a 4 year apprenticeship if he cant figure out square footage. Or know what a square is or rise ,run and span is. Or the difference between slope and pitch. 

Maybe a job corps training, or a remedial community college course in building. 

Lets not dumb down the guys who did have to attend formal training.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Did you want us to tell you the answer, or tell you how to FIND the answer?

P.S. Figuring sq. ft. is first _week_ apprentice stuff.


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

Not to be critical CJ but your time would be better spent studying the koel book, or reading articles at thisiscarpentry.com or participating at the diy forum.

Making posts like, "looks nice" or "great Project" isnt going to do you any good you need to learn the basics.

Im studying for my AHC, Architectural Hardware Consultant and i find myself doing the same thing I shouldnt be staring at pictures at idighardware.com I should be studying.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

detroit687 said:


> Bull crap
> i guarantee that he did not complete a construction management program or a 4 year apprenticeship if he cant figure out square footage. Or know what a square is or rise ,run and span is. Or the difference between slope and pitch.
> 
> Maybe a job corps training, or a remedial community college course in building.
> ...


Well you can look through his past posts, but that is what he went to school for a degree...

As for the lets not dumb down - I didn't do any such thing as we all know it all comes down to who is teaching & who is learning. Along those lines I would be careful slamming trades schools & community colleges as I have met some of those guys & they are pretty sharp - some of them, well...


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey,CJ's alright....


Just buy a few more pieces than you figure, keep them dry, and you can return them of you don't use them


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Yes I figure it out, I went look in one of old carpentry books. It was a two year degree program at a techincal college.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

480 views. What is the final answer?


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

About 66 peices.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

CJ21 said:


> About 66 peices.


So if you were bidding this is "about " 66 pieces close enough?...:whistling

Are your other material estimates based on the WAG theory or can you actually calc what you need?...:whistling

A little disappointing to hear you needed to dig out one of your old books to try & get the answer. I have said it before that you got screwed taking that class.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

CJ21 said:


> About 66 peices.


Man I thought this was a pro site...I would have edited that question out of existence.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Cj just needs to do his own math. If we say 66 pieces then he needs 68 he will be back here wondering why.. :laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

overanalyze said:


> Man I thought this was a pro site...I would have edited that question out of existence.


CJ is a good guy. 

Just needs to throw the degree in a box, and grab a shovel. 

Get on with a decent crew, CJ. There has to be SOME work going on there. Start for peanuts. At your age, your life will blow by and you wont have anything to show for it. Move if you have to.

Doing work for your self wont get you the education and experience you need. 

Not being a dick, just trying to give some advice.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Aint did none of this stuff in two years.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

School of hard knocks is painfully informative..


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

CJ21 said:


> Aint did none of this stuff in two years.


Like I said, get on with a crew.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> School of hard knocks is painfully informative..


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I been trying to find a decent construction crew to work with, with no sucess!


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

CJ21 said:


> I been trying to find a decent construction crew to work with, with no sucess!


Time to consider moving.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

CJ21 said:


> I been trying to find a decent construction crew to work with, with no sucess!


CJ, This has been your story for quite some time.

IMO, from previous posts, you are relying on that class you took to give you some credibility when looking for work. A HUGE mistake.

Not sure what kind of $$ you looking for but IMO you may need to lower your expectations a tad...:thumbsup:

You may have to consider relocating also...


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

griz said:


> CJ, This has been your story for quite some time.
> 
> IMO, from previous posts, you are relying on that class you took to give you some credibility when looking for work. A HUGE mistake.
> 
> ...



Almost 30, bro. You want to be carpenter, you need to make it happen. :thumbsup:

Take 8$ an hour if thats what it takes.


----------

